# wicth cart should i get ace3ds plus vs r4i 3ds gold vs  r4 sdhc 2016



## mileyrock2 (Sep 5, 2016)

What should I get the ace3ds plus is from  digimartz and costs 9.90 while the r4i ad r4 sdhc is from modchipsdirect and cost 14.99 and 9.99 respetively also are both of these sites reliable and trustworthy?


----------



## mileyrock2 (Sep 5, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mileyrock2 said:


>


Pictures from the official sites


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 7, 2016)

R4i 3ds.


----------

